# '44 Columbia Sports Tourist



## Andersonjd (May 31, 2012)

I have the above bike w Goodyear 'War Tires' on it, but I'm not sure if it's really a military bike. How can I determine this? Did all bikes during this time get the same tires? Or is it just a really cool piece of American history? Either way, I really dig it. Can't understand why someone would put it out for trash... What do y'all think?


----------



## jpromo (May 31, 2012)

Don't ask why someone threw it out, just be glad you saved it from a mortifying fate 

I'm pretty sure the War Tire insignia does not mean it was made for military use, but instead for civilian use during the war (as people still needed to get tires during those 4 years). They used a slightly different material composition which didn't hold up as well as the normal tire makeup. I have a few balloon tires with the little encircled 'War Tire' stamp--a couple of shot Goodyears, hard Allstates and one Davis deluxe.


----------



## Land O' Aches (Jun 1, 2012)

Andersonjd said:


> I have the above bike w Goodyear 'War Tires' on it, but I'm not sure if it's really a military bike. How can I determine this? Did all bikes during this time get the same tires? Or is it just a really cool piece of American history? Either way, I really dig it. Can't understand why someone would put it out for trash... What do y'all think?




So let's see some pictures!

Lando


----------



## HARPO (Jun 1, 2012)

My girl's Columbia (194?) has the "War Tire" stamped on it also, being the original tires. These were put on as the war started. I've attached an ad for the 1942 bike, which is of course the same, but good to have for reference!

fred


----------



## Andersonjd (Jun 3, 2012)

*Few pics*


----------



## Andersonjd (Jun 3, 2012)

*Pics*

Those are all before I cleaned up the rear spokes, chain and cranks last weekend. Hoping to get a chance to take care of the front later today. As far as for polishing it, what would you recommend?


----------



## Land O' Aches (Jun 6, 2012)

Polish? What for? Don't you know there's a war on?

Lando

Seriously - good looking bike, enjoy it!


----------



## okozzy (Jun 14, 2012)

*Same time period...... wartime bikes!*

Your bike reminds me of the one I rescued last year, are the tires holding air? they are impossible to find now a days. 
Mine is a 1944 Huffman made for Firestone.


----------



## okozzy (Jun 14, 2012)

*more pic......*

more pictures.


----------



## Andersonjd (Jun 14, 2012)

Nice bike! Love to make mine look like new, just don't really know where to start. Been a bit too busy to get anything else done lately. As for the tires, no luck with holding air. Both of the stems leak. Thinking about taking it to a shop I know that does good work, see if they can repair them. Maybe dunk them and cement patch any leaks too. Did you repaint? How to make it shinier without painting?


----------



## jpromo (Jun 14, 2012)

For bringing a sad original paint back, I like using a light cut polishing/rubbing compound. No.7 works well on a cheesecloth or the like. Can't get too greedy as you'll thin the paint if you go too far but it's brought back several bikes from the clutches of dullness.

Or if it's already decent looking and you just want the old color to really pop out, then try Meguiars color restorer. Really awesome stuff I just discovered.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jun 14, 2012)

The tires are an odd/obsolete size, but modern 26X1 3/8 tubes will work just fine inside the original tires if they are anything close to sound.  After a good cleaning with soap and water, automobile rubbing compound or even brasso will bring back a shine to the paint. Keep another old diamond frame on the road!


----------



## okozzy (Jun 14, 2012)

*Just take your tiime*

The problem with those original wartime tires is that with time they become hard as a rock and you or your local bike shop may not be able to pull them off the rims with out damaging them. Those tires/wheels are an odd size; they stopped manufacturing them some time in the forties. 

If you end up having to buy new tires the only ones that will fit are (26 x 1 3/8 x 1 1/4), they have to be that size just as I wrote it......... 26 x 1 3/8 or 26 x 1.375 will not fit, nothing will fit, it has to do with the circumference of the tire, i.e., ISO 37-599. 

As far as the paint, I had to deal with a lot of rust, plus previous green, home paint job, so I used WD-40 and 0000 steel wool followed by rubbing compound and wax.

Good luck, it was not expensive to bring back to life just time consuming and lot's of elbow grease, but then again..... that is why we do it; for the love of it, isn't it?


----------



## Andersonjd (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm slowly picking my way through it. Got one set of spokes cleaned up a while ago. Yesterday, I took a fine sanding pad and went over my front rim to remove surface rust and discoloration. Made a huge difference. I wasn't sure what color it was before that, seems to be a nice light cream. Now to get the other half done. I'd like to find NOS grips, just more money than I want to spend on it right now. 
As far as the old tubes do, can I fill them with Slime flat repair? They only leak at the valve stems.


----------



## okozzy (Jun 25, 2012)

*make sure you post pictures as you go along*

Cream color is the right original color on the rims, as far as the inner tubes, you got nothing to loose by trying the slime fix a flat; it may only be a short term solution though.

Peace





Andersonjd said:


> Made a huge difference. I wasn't sure what color it was before that, seems to be a nice light cream. As far as the old tubes do, can I fill them with Slime flat repair? They only leak at the valve stems.


----------



## dominickspez (Jun 26, 2012)

*how to make it shinier without paint*

try spraying it with wd-40 or marvel mystery oil and let bake in the sun---usually brings up the color and tones down the rust


----------



## Andersonjd (Jun 26, 2012)

dominickspez said:


> try spraying it with wd-40 or marvel mystery oil and let bake in the sun---usually brings up the color and tones down the rust




Thanks. I'll give it a shot. Maybe this coming weekend...in between the yard work, house work, nephews b'day party...not enough hours in the day. Oh well, eventually.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jun 30, 2012)

There is a local airplane museum here that has a schwinn 3 wheeler painted air force blue that has the war stamped tires and it has a sign saying it was used in 1941 till 1944 at a base in fort dix n.j.


----------



## Andersonjd (Jul 5, 2012)

*Cleaned up!*

After a little elbow grease, I have it looking pretty nice, if I may say so myself. I went over the entire bike with a find sanding block, 320 grit, and then after much buffing and rubbing the paint started to really shine. To finish up, I put a coat of old school Turtle Wax, and then more buffing. Not sure how much you can tell from the pic, but it really looks good in person! 

As a side note, the rear hub is self oiling, but what kind of oil do I put in it??? When I first got it, I squirted a bunch of WD-40 in and it really loosened up and got it moving! But what really goes in there?? As for chain lube, go with the dry grease? Seems so much better than oiling a chain like I did when I was a kid, especially now that I have it all cleaned up!


----------



## okozzy (Jul 7, 2012)

*Nice, very nice.....*

Nice, very nice, now go ride it!



Andersonjd said:


> After a little elbow grease, I have it looking pretty nice, if I may say so myself. I went over the entire bike with a find sanding block, 320 grit, and then after much buffing and rubbing the paint started to really shine. To finish up, I put a coat of old school Turtle Wax, and then more buffing. Not sure how much you can tell from the pic, but it really looks good in person!
> 
> As a side note, the rear hub is self oiling, but what kind of oil do I put in it??? When I first got it, I squirted a bunch of WD-40 in and it really loosened up and got it moving! But what really goes in there?? As for chain lube, go with the dry grease? Seems so much better than oiling a chain like I did when I was a kid, especially now that I have it all cleaned up!


----------



## Andersonjd (Jul 17, 2012)

*Conversion??*

How would I go about making my bike a little more modern, as far as riding goes? Thinking of converting to a fixie or a free wheel set-up.  Something a little more road friendly than what I have now. Of course, I'm thinking I'll have to trade my tire set-up in as well. I can only imagine the WarTires completely disintegrating with much road use. 

I recently acquired a 1980's Huffy 314 10 spd from the neighbor's soon-to-be trash pile. I put new tires on it and did the best tune I could do without spending any money on it. But, after having it out for a Sunday ride, it definitely needs a little more work. This bike was my originally planned conversion, but, thinking I may do  both of them. Really unsure...

Any opinions??


----------



## 72 rover (Oct 7, 2012)

Andersonjd, nice find and how is your project going. I picked up the same Vg295 bicycle in the same color and it came with NOS goodyear tires that are still soft rubber. I've removed them to clean the wheels and inserted one new tube that I tore off the air stem in the process. These are not marked "War Tire" but are the correct size for the wheel and have read they are hard to find.
 I'm gonna part out this bike since I only purchased it for the New Departure 2 speed shifter/black out rear hub that was an upgrade on these old bicycles. I noticed your missing the War time columbia white painted head badge. Let me know if you need one.


Be carefull cleaning the decals and especially the red/white/blue tube decal with the white stars. It will rub right off even with soap/water if you scrub hard enough.


----------

